# Wholemeal bread??? how dare you!



## caffeine_demon (Mar 3, 2011)

I went to the little cafe I used to enjoy the all day breakfasts from today - and when I asked for wholemeal bread, was told "sorry - we only have white!" - surely it;s not that hard for them to get wholemeal bread - it's not THAT dificult to find!

On the plus side - my reading an hour after was only 7.9


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 3, 2011)

The bad news is that when I tested the white bread I was higher at 2hrs than at 1hr.

As I said in another thread, I will never touch that stuff again!

In fact I was going to make a bread and butter pudding out of the rest of the white loaf I used. In the event, I decided against it!

Still, it does seem that bacon butties are best made with crusty white bread with plenty of crispy bacon and brown sauce!

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2011)

Wholemeal bread (GI 69) isn't much better for diabetics than white bread (GI=70), unfortunately - wholegrain, granary, seeded (GI 49) is the way to go!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 3, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> I went to the little cafe I used to enjoy the all day breakfasts from today - and when I asked for wholemeal bread, was told "sorry - we only have white!" - surely it;s not that hard for them to get wholemeal bread - it's not THAT dificult to find!
> 
> On the plus side - my reading an hour after was only 7.9



Went to meet someone in a McDonalds the other day. Asked for a decaff coffee ( or was it tea?) - No we don't do it was the answer, no demand for it. Hang on I've just "demanded" it


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Wholemeal bread (GI 69) isn't much better for diabetics than white bread (GI=70), unfortunately - wholegrain, granary, seeded (GI 49) is the way to go!



wekll - the times i've tested wholemeal it's been fine in comparison to white.

but for most things - wholemeal does taste better (toast and jam, and bacon  butties excepted!)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> wekll - the times i've tested wholemeal it's been fine in comparison to white.
> 
> but for most things - wholemeal does taste better (toast and jam, and bacon  butties excepted!)



Agreed - I've never understood why some people prefer white bread - especially that vile factory produced stuff!  It's good that you are OK with wholemeal - people vary so much in their tolerance of bread. 

My favourite bread for toast used to be something called Fletcher's Wheaten - really stodgy bread, perfect with butter - but can't buy it since I moved away from Sheffield and have never seen anything similar


----------



## FM001 (Mar 4, 2011)

Could this little cafe not keep a wholemeal loaf for you and any other customers in the freezer, they would only have to take out the slices required and defrost them in a toaster or microwave before toasting or frying.  Such little things can keep customers happy happy and retain business, ask them if this would be possible if not look for another greasy spoon establishment.


----------



## hotchop (Mar 4, 2011)

God, I want a bacon butty now!!!


----------



## macast (Mar 4, 2011)

hotchop said:


> God, I want a bacon butty now!!!



don't start me off!!!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 4, 2011)

whilst we're talking about bread - does anyone remember mighty white?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> whilst we're talking about bread - does anyone remember mighty white?



Yup! Anyone remember Wonderloaf and Mother's Pride?


----------



## MargB (Mar 4, 2011)

I remember Mother's Pride.  There was a factory making bread near where I grew up, TipTop Bread.  I cannot possibly tell you the little song we used to sing whilst playing the park across from the factory!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

MargB said:


> I remember Mother's Pride.  There was a factory making bread near where I grew up, TipTop Bread.  I cannot possibly tell you the little song we used to sing whilst playing the park across from the factory!



A bit of nostalgia for you all!


----------



## FM001 (Mar 4, 2011)

Who remembers Sunblest Bread?  My mother swore this was the best bread in its day and would buy nothing else, the only exception was when we had homemade broth where a uncut loaf was bought from the bakery and sliced into doorsteps.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

toby said:


> Who remembers Sunblest Bread?  My mother swore this was the best bread in its day and would buy nothing else, the only exception was when we had homemade broth where a uncut loaf was bought from the bakery and sliced into doorsteps.



I remember it. I think it changed to Kingsmill a few years ago.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I remember it. I think it changed to Kingsmill a few years ago.





Didn't know that and just thought the bakery had folded.  I don't think I could eat it now though as white bread just seems so bland and chewy in texture.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 4, 2011)

I've heard of all these breads - my grandma told me about them I think


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

toby said:


> Didn't know that and just thought the bakery had folded.  I don't think I could eat it now though as white bread just seems so bland and chewy in texture.



Agree totally, very rare that I have white bread, and didn't eat it when I wasn't diabetic either. I think that Sunblest was bought out by Allied Bakeries, a bit like all the beers were bout out by Allied Breweries a while back.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Agree totally, very rare that I have white bread, and didn't eat it when I wasn't diabetic either. I think that Sunblest was bought out by Allied Bakeries, a bit like all the beers were bout out by Allied Breweries a while back.



It's a similar story with crisps, Tudor and Smith's were bought out by the likes of Walkers and have since gone down hill in taste and quantity.


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone tried the oaty bread? I LOVE it. Hovis are doing one now, and for toast there's nothing better than oatilicious by Kingsmill.   I have wholegrain/seed and oat rolls too, smashing!! and it doens't do ANYTHING to my BG levels which is even better.


----------



## margie (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it was sunblest that we used to have delivered. Growing up we had a milk-man, bread-man, fruit, veg and eggs lady, lemonade man and a coal-man.

My Grandma used to get nimble as it had half the calories (due to the tiny slices) does anyone remember the balloon and song ?


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 6, 2011)

She flies like a bird in the sky..y,,..y


----------



## margie (Mar 6, 2011)

That's the one


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2011)

margie said:


> I think it was sunblest that we used to have delivered. Growing up we had a milk-man, bread-man, fruit, veg and eggs lady, lemonade man and a coal-man.
> 
> My Grandma used to get nimble as it had half the calories (due to the tiny slices) does anyone remember the balloon and song ?



Wonderfully parodied by Wallace and Gromit in A Matter of Loaf and Death


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2011)

talking about bread, anybody tryed marks and spencers hot cross bun loaf? very addictvie had to stop after 4 loafes (only kidding)


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 6, 2011)

Steffie said:


> talking about bread, anybody tryed marks and spencers hot cross bun loaf? very addictvie had to stop after 4 loafes (only kidding)



If it's anything like their luxury hot cross buns, I can believe that it is very moreish! I will steer clear of it!!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 6, 2011)

Steffie said:


> talking about bread, anybody tryed marks and spencers hot cross bun loaf? very addictvie had to stop after 4 loafes (only kidding)



That's great control - I went through 8 loaves!


----------

